# Newb w a 67



## MNstorm (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello, New here. I picked up a 67 Tempest Custom S w an incomplete GTO clone job (I AM going back to Tempest trim so please don't hate me.)and want to change out the wheels /tires to something a bit bigger in BACK. I have a new 0 mile pr of each 255 60 15's and 275 60 15's (left over from a Corvette build)what size wheels would I need to get them under the car. The car currently has a poorly fitted 15x10 (reversed deep dish rims) and 14x7 Keystones on it w the car jacked to the moon (ala 70's hillbilly style). The car has all the stability of a bowling ball and the traction of driving on grease. I want something that fits better like Rally I or II's. I can then dump the air shocks and get it down where it belongs. I am thinking the 255 60's w a 4.5 BS wheel but....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome. Actually, the fact that you're putting it back to a Tempest will get you more respect. Looks like you have a 4x4 now. I do like the rims tho...... I'm running 255 60's with a reverse offset(2.5" backspace I think) on the rears, hence, the hillbilly look......:lol: You should have no problem getting the 275's in either. You probably would need an 8" rim for both......


----------



## MNstorm (Aug 2, 2010)

Far from hillbilly on your car, the style we have works on your year ,but on mine it just looks ridiculous (IMHO), Notice how on your car they fill the wheel well and on mine it sticks out w the tiny tires? A serious drop back to original is in order as well. I am not sure how it was lifted. either tall springs or the "cup" lift kits. I remember country boys BITD running that wide jacked look trying to copy the gassers of the day. Most ended up w beat up fender lips and shot ball joints at best or in a rollover wreck at worst. That styling still persists today as you can see. Then later they ended up w ugly HUGE wheel well flairs. Another thing and the ultimate insult to a Pontiac is the guy put in a SBC albeit a STRONG one but wrong in every sense anyway.  I would have bailed, but this thing is perhaps the most solid collectible GM from 55 to 80 I have seen in YEARS. Absolutely unreal underneith. Has to be a southwestern car. In MN that IS a big deal.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i would have to ride it around like that for a while. it would turn lots of heads at the cruise-ins here. about 8-10 inches lower and a set of rallys and it will be like a new car. nice find, enjoy. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rallye ones..don't drop it too far or it will look too long and gawky. And WELCOME, nice car!! :cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Get some candy paint and a set of 24's and you are in the game playa! That suspension is gangsta!
I thought of raising my 66 up, but after your pics, um, not so much.. Its' just too high, I like them up a bit, not 4X4. I have 15X8 centerlines, 5" backspace and my 275s fit tightly.
You cant' go back to it being a Tempest/Lemans without replacing the tail light panel. I would stick with the GTO and just be upfront about it being a cloan, or not. 
Oh, nice car! :cheers
Here's a couple pics of a raised goat that I want to mimmick, I like it high like this, think it looks great. I don't know if they mini tubed it or if it is all offset, but 295s for sure.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 255's will fit nice on a 7" wheel but the 275's should have an 8". I went form 255 to 275 on a 7" wheel and I need to get them on 8's. Hard to find 8" Raaly II's so I am going to try to make a pair this winter. I've read where a person used an 8" outer section from a 6 bolt Chev pickup rally and welded the center of a Pontiac wheel into it. :cool

Car looks to be in nice condition from the pics. Where in MN are you ?


----------



## vikeman (Jul 14, 2010)

MNstorm,
I am cloning my 1967 Tempest and I live in Moorhead MN if you want to sell your hood and other GTO items let me know? I have a good hood and a 6 cyl engine/trans for sale.
Nice looking car!
Vikeman


----------



## MNstorm (Aug 2, 2010)

I am in Foley MN 13 Mi east of St Cloud. The car looks much better in the photos than it really is. I think the first set I posted were taken as it came out of his shop w/o the motor in yet. Its seen some rough use since. It appears that it was done by two people- One who knew what they were doing and finished by someone who did not. The car has a pile of new panels and parts-suspension, heating system, wiper motor ,all new GTO Qtrs and TL panel. New GTO bumpers, floors, I + O rockers, trunk floor, The interior came out of two different cars. One a 67 GTO and the white seats out of some unknown model GM possibly an Olds. At least the dash metal has not been hacked up to put a newer radio in. What was done the plastic gauge panel borders on sacrilage. The AM radio is still there and supposedly works. The paint and finish body work are HORRIBLE no feathering/ Putty smoothed but not blended. I could take surfing lessons on this thing. About two days + work w a flat board is still needed to get it right The paint is a nice color but blotchy and unevenly laid on. the metal work a done by a pro from what I can tell and I am a retired welder so I have pretty good idea about that.a 2:56 pegleg rear below the airshocks and new gas tank + sender to the T350 trans that leaks but shifts ok. To the oil smoker over cammed built SBC (worth more as a parts or core engine to me) To the Alum radiator. The car has a PILE new parts on or in it. I am still tracking down all the tag numbers to see what exactly I have here. But I have pretty much decided to pretty much dump the whole thing and find a better more original car to start with. I will almost certainly be pulling all the new GTO body emblems off so PM me. I will not be changing the tail light pan and rear bumper back however. It is too much work and expense to do so. The 275 60 rear tires, 8" Corvette wheels and K&N air cleaner are mine as he had the rear tires fried to the cords and the aircleaner was clogged w oil and dirt.


----------

